

Thieves Grab 3,600 iPad Minis Worth $1.5M In Airport Heist - neya
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/15/thieves-grab-3600-ipad-minis-worth-1-5m-in-jfk-airport-heist/

======
johnrgrace
I'm sure they'll be for sale at your local gas station anyday now

